# Here's what to coat our plows with



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Saw this video making the rounds, this would be great to coat our plows with to make them snow/water/rust repellant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IPM8OR6W6WE#!

If only it kept grass from sticking to the mower deck.....


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

that stuff is incredible!!!! I will b gettin some n puttin it on everything!!!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

5 gallons please!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow - amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats awesome!

Wonder what the cost is?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1591143 said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> Wonder what the cost is?


X2 I would use that stuff on sooo many things!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget the plow, I'll coat the entire truck!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

And my dog


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

plowguy43;1591160 said:


> Forget the plow, I'll coat the entire truck!


I'm thinking the under side of mower decks too, for those of use that do lawn care as well.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy crap is that stuff for real?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

1 quart $49


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Its about time


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed that stuff is the cats a$$


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Where do you buy it? I found lots of listings but none for sale.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kinda spendy but, wow, is it impressive! I'm interested to say the least. Curious as to how long it holds up though.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I think I remember reading about it and seeing a demo video from when it was under development a year or two ago. Glad to see it hit the market.

Wonder how long it would last as an undercoating and how well it would handle road salt. I want it on my brake lines...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, simply amazing...


Anyone buy it yet ? it's available from global industrial...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1591211 said:


> 1 quart $49


 Damn


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

At least the company is fairly straight forward and honest about what 
will wreck the product.

Have a look at this video from them. The important part starts at 2:27.






In my opinion just from their videos, this product is not suited for any
kind of construction. 
From their own words "*THE SURFACE WILL FAIL IF TREATED WITH 
DETERGENTS, SOAPS, SOLVENTS OR HIGH PRESSURE WATER, SO 
AVOID CONTACT WITH THESE MATERIALS*." "*ALSO EXCESSIVE 
HANDLING ESPECIALLY WITH BARE HANDS CAN CAUSE A REDUCTION
OF PERFORMANCE AS CAN SEVERE ABRASION*."

Interestingly enough, we purchased new work cell phones direct from samsung.
A box full of galaxy SII's. After 2 months with just full case protectors on them, 
the *oleo-phobic* coatings on the glass has proved to be worth its weight in gold. Never a single fingerprint, smudge, water or snow and ice or mud/dirt will
stay on the glass.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

XYZSnowPros;1591895 said:


> At least the company is fairly straight forward and honest about what
> will wreck the product.
> 
> Have a look at this video from them. The important part starts at 2:27.
> ...


So you used this product on the cell phone screens and it worked?


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

> So you used this product on the cell phone screens and it worked?


Apology in advance if i sound a bit rude, but your comment gave me a good chuckle.


The cell phones came with their form of coating already apparently encapsulated in
the glass. I am not sure how samsung's process works. I also have no idea if the
entire glass screen is somehow completely encased in oleo-phobic liquid, or maybe
just the top of the screen that you touch is coated with it. From our observations, the oleo-phobic coating on the top of the glass has not worn down as far as we can tell. From having wet fingers with grime or salt, to mud and sand on the screen, all you do is wipe it on your coat, jeans, snow pants shirt or whatever and the screen bristles like nothing was ever there. You take your thumb (dirty or clean) and plop it on the screen and remove and you can just watch the print or mark of dirt just disappear. Fantastic stuff I say.

Getting back to the original topic. The warnings and care the company says to 
heed in using the product would initially turn me off from purchasing it for use on a
plow or snow blower or shovel. In the video they show a guy with construction type
boots jumping in puddles and mud holes. The debris falls right off. That I do like
if the product actually does that. But then again reading and seeing what the
company states about use of the product, how well is it going to hold up in the real
world? I for one would really like to know. Someone purportedly said the price for a
quart was 50 bucks. The video shows a 2 step process to get the desired result. So
that to me would equal 2 quarts at 50 dollars a piece=100 dollars to test this
product out. Not to mention they say only xylene will clean it up. There is another
purchase.

Take fluid film for example. There are a plethora of real world users we get real
time feedback from. I took a chance, bought a gallon, and so far have not looked
back. Their product has done everything they state it will in my personal 
applications.

Don't get me wrong. I want to see this product do well. Without real folks showing
us how the product holds up and what applications they are using it for, they wont
be getting my dollars.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i sent an email asking for a free sample...


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a search for this product on the net and I found it on shop on Google. Not sure what that means but the bottom coat was $50 a quart and the top coat was $105 a quart. The company claims that a gallon will cover 150 to 180 sq. feet. Like you said not sure how it will hold up in the real world but I would also like to hear or see some real life feed back about it. If it hold up to use, I think it will be a great product in the near future. 
I do not use anything on my trucks yet and it's starting to show with all the rust that is starting to show up on them. Hope to get them fixed this summer and start using something like fluid film. I've read a lot of good things on this site about it and I would like to protect my investments better than I have been. 
Don't forget that they recommend that you use a sprayer to apply this new product but, they also said you can use a hand pump sprayer which will save you a few bucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You can't just buy one quart, you have to get a top and bottom coat. So 150$
http://www.ultraeverdrystore.com/how-to-use/instructions.pdf


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

does not look like they have free samples. but i do konw there are other companies tha tuse hte same technology. it does look far superior than anything else including fluid film which from their own tests looks to not be as effective as people seem to think.

im hoping to find a cheaper company for this nano stuff


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

birddseedd;1595783 said:


> does not look like they have free samples. but i do konw there are other companies tha tuse hte same technology. it does look far superior than anything else including fluid film which from their own tests looks to not be as effective as people seem to think.
> 
> im hoping to find a cheaper company for this nano stuff


You mean the FF tests show the FF to not be as effective?

I myself can see tons of uses and the resulting benefits of this stuff. To me, as a business/shop owner, I also see it as an added service for my customers for certain things.

I will be biting the bullet and buying some for testing.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

on the FF website they show strips of metal treated and untreated. the treated lasted longer, but still rusted.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.hydro-bead.com/purchase.html

a cheaper superhydrophobic


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://hydro-bead.com i just purchased a small can of this stuff. ill run a test of it compared to FF with fresh metal. ill post back along the way. keep in mind the small aerosol can is a more temporary treatment than the mix can.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

> [email protected]
> 2:45 PM (9 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OK. said i would do a test so here it is.

i did take a video initially, but my gut was in it so here is a pic.

the metal has been out in the weather for about 2 weeks now. i started off grinding it good and clean. very rough and gouged with plenty of space for water to sit. i let the fluid film soak in for about 24 hours then rubbed the access off with paper towel. obviously the snow woudl rub off the excess and i want this to be a real world type test.

overall the hydrobead did the best. so far. although i was hoping for more results. but the results i did get were a bit weird. it showed up with rust first. jsut little bits in the bottom of the grooves. but once it rained and water got on the metal. the difference is quite clear.

now, i did some other tests. i coated my boots with hydro beat. turned them white and the magical spill engine oil and come right off magic of the product seemed to wear off in just a few days of light use. i also coated half of the front painted side of my plow, i saw no difference with the snow sticking to the plow.

so. here it goes


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Fluid film is a complete joke.

I wonder how the hydro blend stuff would do on mower decks to stop grass form sticking.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

its better than nothing although i wouldnt mind asking for another sample. the one i used was a year old.

but honestly. i think the only real solution is to simply have your plow stripped and powder coated. it will easially last 10, 15 years. and whats 500 compared to constantly spending 100 bucks on any treatment every year. esspicialy if it is not a near perfect solution.

although there does seem to be a weird unconsistancy. the hydro bead did get rust first. but then it stopped rusting. so. i dont know. maybe it will not get any more. 

we shall see


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

as far as stopping grass from sticking, i doubte it. i put 2 coats on half my plow and it did not do anything for the snow sticking.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

birddseedd;1623680 said:


> but honestly. i think the only real solution is to simply have your plow stripped and powder coated. it will easially last 10, 15 years. and whats 500 compared to constantly spending 100 bucks on any treatment every year. esspicialy if it is not a near perfect solution.


...or hot-dip galvanized. There's a guy on this site who seems to have great results with that.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

yea. someone mentioned galvanizing. i can imagine that would look kinda funny tho?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1623693 said:


> yea. someone mentioned galvanizing. i can imagine that would look kinda funny tho?


It doesn't look all that bad actually. Check out Arctic plows.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ur right. must be a better qualtiiy galvonizing than what fencing is done with. are they all poly plows?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1623701 said:


> ur right. must be a better qualtiiy galvonizing than what fencing is done with. are they all poly plows?


I pretty sure they are all steel plows that arctic galvanizes


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ah. i see. the poly was just an option for the one i was looking at.

can you weld to galvonized steel? just as well as others? i know it requires a mask to filter the poison.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

artics mounting system sucks tho.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1623716 said:


> artics mounting system sucks tho.


Does it? I think they look pretty good. When did you plow with one? I wonder how many Arctic mounts have fallen off trucks since they started making them.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

It uses a pin style hook up. which means if you are not perfectly alligned it makes it hard to get it. vs the western that uses a hook that simply pulls the plow right into place.

and i hardly think the mount falling off the frame is a problem for any brand plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BC Handyman;1623711 said:


> I pretty sure they are all steel plows that arctic galvanizes


They galvanize both, including the frames and light stands....and their mounting systems have come a long way. http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/galvanized.php


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are some pretty neat videos from some gentlemen using this product for cool applications. I really hope they can formulate this stuff to become super strong and durable.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I will get some of it and test it.

by my tests on metal it shows that hydro-bead is far superior to fluid film. frankly the fluid film did not seem to do much of anything. complete waste of money.

and while the hydro bead showed good results. i was still disappointing compared to their advertisements. especially on my boots, worked great for a couple days. then went back to nothing.

overall i still say an occational powder coating cannot be beat. but this may be usefull on other thigns, spindles, linkages. and such.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I emailed them and they said it probably wont work on mower decks.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

^ Did they give you a reason why it won't work on mower decks?


----------



## OnTheFarm (Oct 17, 2009)

This product looked interesting, so I checked it out. Heres what I found:

a) Ever-Dry is a 2-step and 2 chemical procedure. You need a bottom coat and a top coat.

b) A vehicle takes about 1 gallon to undercoat.
Fluid Film = *$50 *bucks per gallon

Ever-Dry = $179 for gallon of bottom coat
+ $ 340 for gallon of top coat 
= *$ 519 *for a 1 gallon application

c) Fluid Film is a short term application (at least annually)
Ever-Dry is a short term application (at least annually)

Ever-Dry video looks great. Price and application...........not so much.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OnTheFarm;1627958 said:


> This product looked interesting, so I checked it out. Heres what I found:
> 
> a) Ever-Dry is a 2-step and 2 chemical procedure. You need a bottom coat and a top coat.
> 
> ...


The difference is that fluid film does not work. check out my images above.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Bird how to you say that ff does not work. I would like to know what you are doing wrong with it.


----------



## OnTheFarm (Oct 17, 2009)

birddseedd;1627983 said:


> The difference is that fluid film does not work. check out my images above.


Well... I'm sure you consider yourself quite the scientist based on your little backyard experiment. But as a practical user for both agricultural and snow removal applications, I can state unquestionably that Fluid Film works, and works well. I've used it for years, and I've tried other products as well.

If you search a bit on the internet you will find many backyard scientists like yourself that have done similar "tests" and found Fluid Film to perform better then most others.

I'll stick with Fluid Film until I find something that performs better (which is not likely).


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

R&R Yard Design;1628016 said:


> Bird how to you say that ff does not work. I would like to know what you are doing wrong with it.


I sprayed it on a piece of metal.... the metal rusted as soon as it got wet. that is pretty straight forward.

the hydro bead did not rust. again, straight forward. if it worked the way they claimed that it worked there would be no rust for months.

and at that... look at their own website. by their own tests and their own claims FF wont last no longer than a few months.


----------



## OnTheFarm (Oct 17, 2009)

birddseedd;1627983 said:


> The difference is that fluid film does not work. check out my images above.


So what you are saying is that you took an old 2 oz. sample can of Fluid Film that you got over a year ago for free and compared it to a fresh can of bulk product from a competitor. Since the Fluid Film was so old, you have no idea if you actually sprayed Fluid Film, or primarily the propellent from the can. It's fairly basic knowledge that any aerosol product must be diluted with up to 1/3 propellent (butane, propane, etc) to force it out of the can. The resulting mist is a diluted version of the actual product. To compare this to a bulk packaged product without a propellent additive is simply unfair and misleading.

Check out the Fluid Film test results below:
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=176201

You may want to send the results of your scientific tests to the U.S. armed forces since they seem to like Fluid Film. A quick google search came up with the information below:

Other Tests Conducted on Fluid Film:
* Naval Surface Warfare Center, Carderock Division, Ship Systems Engineering Station Code 9770, Philadelphia, PA. in June, 1997 for corrosion preventives and lubricants used on shipboard cargo/weapons elevators and other equipment using rails:

Fluid Film was found to be "the superior performer of all tested materials." In fact, the difference in performance was found to be "profound," and was touted as "the most telling result of all the testing accomplished for this project." A directive was issued on April 13, 1994 to use Fluid Film, reducing the maintenance schedules for shipboard cargo/weapons elevator guide rails from quarterly to annually, leading to an estimated savings of over six figures.

* Naval Aviation Depot in Pensacola Florida conducted a process improvement study in October 1991, comparing Fluid Film to the required preservatives being used. In addition, further testing was conducted on Fluid Film for its corrosion protection capabilities in an outside environment:

Fluid Film was found to provide superior protection in salt water environments, and in testing conducted to direct exposure to the outside environment, Fluid Film was found to provide "outstanding results." Further statements made about Fluid Film included "Fluid Film provides superior corrosion protection plus a more environmentally safe work place. The use of this preservative will help to remove another ozone depleting substance from the system."

* Boeing North American, Inc. Space Systems Division wrote specification MB0110-020 for Fluid Film's use on the Space Shuttle after Fluid Film met or exceeded all of the following requirements:
o Salt Spray Test Requirement - 750 hours in a 5% salt fog environment according to ASTM B117.
o Solids Content Requirement - At least 95%, ignoring water loss, when tested in accordance with ASTM D2369.
o Heat Resistance Requirement - Subjecting one panel to a temperature of 150ï½ºF for one hour per FED-STD-141.
o Flash Point Requirement - The flash point will be no less than 400ï½º F when tested per ASTM D92.

Boeing ran an additional test, placing Fluid Film in a 5% salt fog chamber with dissimilar metals, an environment which creates an extremely corrosive environment. Fluid Film's use as a corrosion preventive was cemented as a result.
Fluid Film was also tested by Boeing's Engineering Materials and Process Laboratory and found to be twice as effective as commonly used CPC's for aluminum alloys.

* Boeing-Mesa conducted a study in 1996 to find environmentally friendly corrosion preventive materials for short-term protection. The following comments are a result of this study:

"Agencies and companies such as the Department of the Navy at Pensacola, Sikorsky Aircraft, the U.S. Air Force in Georgia, the Naval Surface Warfare Center in Philadelphia, Boeing North American, and the U.S. Coast Guard at Miami and several other locations have done testing and approved the Fluid Film product for the short term corrosion protection application. When the above were contacted, their unanimous opinion was that the Fluid Film product provided the best short-term corrosion protection of all the environmental friendly materials tested."

* In 1994 the Naval Surface Warfare Center, Port Hueneme Division, conducted tests to find a replacement for Class One Ozone Depleting Substances. As a result of the testing conducted by the Naval Aviation Depot in Pensacola, Florida, Fluid Film was tested against existing MIL-SPECS, MIL-C-16173 and MIL-C-81309. The results are as follows:

"All missile processing facilities are hereby authorized to procure and begin implementing of these products into their missile processing flow. Fluid Film is the only corrosion preventative compound authorized for use on STANDARD missile."

* The Department of Metallurgy and Materials Engineering at the University of Connecticut conducted AC and DC Electrochemical Studies of Fluid Film on 2024 Aluminum for a report to be published in a 35 page report in "Corrosion" journal in 1998. Here are some excerpts and the conclusion of their findings:

"High strength aluminum alloys are used extensively in aircraft structures because of their excellent strength-to-weight ration.A national intent to keep existing military and commercial aircraft in service well beyond their intended life span of ~ 25 years has prompted considerable effort on methods for both detecting and preventing such forms of corrosion in aircraft."
"it is clear that the observations described in this paper show that the commercial wool wax-based corrosion preventative coating, Fluid Filmï½®, effectively reduces corrosion of 2024 aluminum in aqueous brine and, perhaps of greater significance, it is nearly equally effective when applied to the alloy after exposure to a corroding environment."

* Purdue University conducted an Aging Aircraft Project sponsored by the Air Force Office of Scientific Research in February of 1996. The Test was conducted to evaluate the effectiveness of Fluid Film for stress corrosion resistance of Aluminum Alloy 2024-T351. The results are as follows:

"We have shown that the Fluid Film coating provided effective protection of AA 2024-T351 from environmental damage...applying Fluid Filmï½® before exposure gave the best results."

* Sunstrand Aerospace wrote specification MS02.43-01 for Fluid Film's use as a preservative oil for magnesium, which is now used as a standard throughout the helicopter industry.
* The U.S. Coast Guard wrote an engineering specification GEN200000.01B for Fluid Film with the purpose being to improve the corrosion resistance of corrosion prone areas of aircraft.
* Delta Airlines wrote a process standard recommending Fluid Film as a general purpose maintenance lubricant, stating that Fluid Film "has excellent penetrating and corrosion preventive characteristics. Fluid Film differs from other general purpose maintenance lubricants in that the lubricating capability remains for extended periods of time and is not subject to evaporation."

Delta also wrote that "One significant point to be made regarding Delta's use of Fluid Film is the fact that it performed better as a penetrant than any product to free-up corroded parts."

o Fluid Film has been tested by the U.S. Air Force in accordance with Mil-C-16173-E Grade 2, and was found to exceed all requirements.

I have no horse in this race. I just hate the fact that somebody would present themselves as an authority on a subject based on a severely flawed backyard test. And then go so far as to make a statement that the product "does not work". In addition, the fact that you used a free sample of fluid film that was long past the manufacturers expiration date is incredible. The controlled conditions of a sixth grade science class project would be better then what you used. To test a diluted aerosol product against a full strength bulk product is called a "scam". Obviously you have an issue and a need to discredit the Fluid Film product. At very least you could have sprung for $10 bucks and bought a fresh can of Fluid Film.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

You are making too many assumptions. Fluid film does not have an expiration date. I also checked with the company to double check this.

I also used an aerosol spray can of the other product as well.

and you should check out FF's website. by their own laboratory tests fluid film will only last for a few months anyway. and that is from the company.

But if you think it will be more effective, on my next test, i will do 3 separate applications of the fluid film over a 96 hour period.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

theholycow;1623691 said:


> ...or hot-dip galvanized. There's a guy on this site who seems to have great results with that.


My ears were ringing 

Hot dip galvanized is the way to go!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

road2damascus;1628268 said:


> My ears were ringing
> 
> Hot dip galvanized is the way to go!


Is that the end result, finish wise I mean? I'm sure it lasts for a heck of a long time but its very dull. Do you paint over it or just roll with it the way it looks in the pictures? Not knocking you or anything just wondering since I've never seen one done before.


----------



## OnTheFarm (Oct 17, 2009)

birddseedd;1628255 said:


> You are making too many assumptions. Fluid film does not have an expiration date. I also checked with the company to double check this.
> 
> I also used an aerosol spray can of the other product as well.
> 
> and you should check out FF's website. by their own laboratory tests fluid film will only last for a few months anyway. and that is from the company.


a) From the website at the link below:
" In its aerosol form, FLUID FILM is guaranteed for one year from the date of purchase"
That means the product is good for 1 year. Very simple.
http://www.fluid-film.com/faq.html

b) I cannot find on the EveryDry website that they make an aerosol product. Please show us a link to an EverDry aerosol can. *Is this something that you have completely lied about to fake this entire test scam?*

c) Please provide the link to the Fluid Film website that says the product will "only last a few months."


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

OnTheFarm;1628277 said:


> a) From the website at the link below:
> " In its aerosol form, *FLUID FILM is guaranteed for one year from the date of purchase"
> That means the product is good for 1 year. Very simple.*
> http://www.fluid-film.com/faq.html
> ...


So at day 366, the FF goes bad?


----------



## OnTheFarm (Oct 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1628302 said:


> So at day 366, the FF goes bad?


Of course not. But all chemistry will start to lose some of their potency once they go well past their expiration dates, and some forumlas like insulin, nitroglycerin, or liquid antibiotics will lose their potency very fast past their expiration dates. The storage condition will have a lot to do with how fast they lose their effectiveness. The manufacturer is not saying that the product is fully effective for 1 year because they pulled that number out of the air. They are saying it because the results of their testing showed it to lose some of it's characteristic performance after that period. You can still use it. It just will not perform as well.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

peteo1;1628271 said:


> Is that the end result, finish wise I mean? I'm sure it lasts for a heck of a long time but its very dull. Do you paint over it or just roll with it the way it looks in the pictures? Not knocking you or anything just wondering since I've never seen one done before.


Yes, that is the end result. Considering every plow jockey does double takes having a look, i wouldn't say its dull. The man who turned me towards this process has two plows that are twenty years old. They don't rust at all!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I spray painted galvanized paint in the seams just to make sure. The paint has stuck for three seasons. I know for a fact that you would need paint that allows you to paint galvanized steel.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OnTheFarm, you obviously have not even looked at what i have done. but yet you are very quick to argue it with me.

i did not test every dry. i tested hydro bead.

As far as galvanizing goes. nothing makes metal last longer. but. i just dont know if i like the look. might be worth painting it. only the front of the plow would need painting very often.

can you powder coat over the galvanized?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

road2damascus;1628317 said:


> Yes, that is the end result. *Considering every plow jockey does double takes having a look, i wouldn't say its dull.* The man who turned me towards this process has two plows that are twenty years old. They don't rust at all!


I don't think he's talking about the over all look of a plow being galvanized but more the actual finish being dull. Personally, I'd like to do it to my plow for the "bling" factor. LOL 
Sorry if I missed it. How much did it cost? Can the spray can stuff do as good a job? Does the metal have to be rust free to bond/stick/work?


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

i can't discuss prices. You can contact John at Johns garage in glenview, il. He is a member here. "Garagekeeper"

Metal has to be sand blasted first. No rust.

The spray paint does not do the same job but is much better than enamel on Non rusty metal. 

I am not sure if you can powder coat over it.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1628338 said:


> I don't think he's talking about the over all look of a plow being galvanized but more the actual finish being dull. Personally, I'd like to do it to my plow for the "bling" factor. LOL


I am not in it for the "bling" factor. I HATE rust! Always have. My dad hated rust too. I have a 92, 94, 95, and a 2000. Here a a couple threads with more pictures. I use lots of rust converter, rusty metal primer, truck bed paint, enamels, wax and other stuff. My equipment is in good condition.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1236713#post1236713

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1449136#post1449136


----------

